# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه حصري :  هل انت من عشاق السكن في مجمعات هادئة و بيءة عصرية امنه؟

## مصري جبل

عزيزي القارئ، بداية أرحب بك في هذ الموضوع الذي من خلاله سوف تستكشف الجوانب المثالية للتفكير السليم في حال كانت لديك أي توجهات سكنية أو استثمارية  
في الغالب مبادرة تملك فيلا خاصة بك قد يتخللها نوع من التردد بسبب اختيارك المنطقة المناسبة أو المجتمع السكني. أو قد تتردد بالشراء في حال أن يترتب عليك مصاريف خدمات سنوية بالتملك  
تسعى بعض الشركات العقارية الكبرى في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة، مثل شركة أرادا للتطوير العقاري بتوفير مجمعات سكنية عصرية تتناسب مع اختياراتك و متطلبات السوق مثل مشروع الجادة فلل سراب في الشارقة الجديدة بجانب فلل الزاهية وسيتي سنتر الزاهية أو الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] في منطقة السيوح 7 واحة الطي     
يعد  مشروع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  
المجتمع العصري الجديد في الشارقة من أرادَ. تصاميم رائعة ومساحات خضراء رحبة وحدائق غنّاء، حيث ينعم المالكون بطيب الإقامة. كما يتوفر مركز للتسوّق، ومركز مجتمعي، وباقة من المقاهي والمطاعم والمرافق الرياضية وفرع لمدرسة جيمس الدولية، وغير ذلك الكثير.  
يمكنك الاتصال على الرقم التالي لمزيد من التفاصيل : 00971555785757  
او يمكنك الضغط هنا للتواصل مباشرة واتس اب: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
#مساكن_نسمة #مساكن_نسمة_الشارقة #شركة_اراد #شركة_ارادا #فلل_الشارقة #فلل_للبيع_في_الشارقة #فلل_السيوح #فلل_السيوح_7 #فلل_السيوح7 #واحة_الطي #السيوح7 #مشروع_السيوح

----------


## محمد امين

شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------

